# Looking for games in New Haven, CT



## Oblivion (Oct 14, 2004)

The title says it all.  Looking for a game to join/start.  I used to play a lot back during 2nd edition rules, but I'm open to anything.

Send replies here or mishikel@hotmail.com, thanks.


----------



## Treebore (Oct 14, 2004)

If you ever run into a guy in his late 30's by the name of Paul and once had a nickname of "Troll" let me know. He's probably still in the Navy, but should be retiring this year.


----------



## Ormazd (Oct 14, 2004)

I am certainly interested in getting a game going.  Several gamers in the New Haven area have been utilizing the meetup.com site to get a game together.  A couple people met last Saturday, and I think a game is in the works.  I suggest you take a peek at the site.

If that is not going forward, I would definitely like to get a campaign going and can DM if needed.

Contact me at verecundusmus@hotmail.com.

Ormazd


----------

